# Getting two new cockatiels in a few weeks--Need some advice



## NYBadshah1 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Getting two new cockatiels in a few weeks--Need some advice (Edit: Added cage pic)*

I just learned today that the pet store got the two cockatiels from the breeder I’ve been wanting and set them aside for me. I’m going to pick them up in a few weeks. I had a cockatiel from 2000-2005, so I’ve had experience with one, but I want to make sure I’m covering all the bases. I just have a few questions about things.

**Cage*- The cage I have is 20 inches across the front by 48 inches tall by 16 inches deep, with ½ inch between bars. Is this a good size for two birds? Also, since it was previously used by the old cockatiel, would the new ones reject it (like the scent or something)?

**Bedding*- I used to put bedding (like what you put in hamster cages) at the bottom. Is that safe? What brands do you recommend?

**Diet*- My old cockatiel started on a seed diet and then I transferred it to a pellet diet. I was going to do the same thing. Any brands of seeds/pellets you recommend? When should I switch them over?

**Water*- I used a water bottle thingy (like what hamsters use, but designed for bird cages) because the water tray was always full of poop. Is this okay?

**Cleaning*- I literally took the cage apart. Took out all the perches, ladders, etc, and scrubbed them with a sponge (no soap, I don’t think), and hosed down the cage outside. Any cleaning tips?

**Clipping Wings*- I know you need to clip off the last few feathers, but my mom always did this. Any tips with this?

Any other general tips? I’m just trying to remember some things and learn some more because I’ve been out of it for a few years. Thanks so much!

EDIT: I added the cage picture. There are three wood perches, a big ladder (to the floor) and a small one (inside the cage). There is also a swing, and the pink perch is one of those nail rubbing ones to keep them short (and was actually my old cockatiel's fav. perch). On top is the playpen. As you can see it's in the garage and not very clean, but will be cleaned before the new ones come.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

NYBadshah1 said:


> I just learned today that the pet store got the two cockatiels from the breeder I’ve been wanting and set them aside for me. I’m going to pick them up in a few weeks. I had a cockatiel from 2000-2005, so I’ve had experience with one, but I want to make sure I’m covering all the bases. I just have a few questions about things.
> 
> **Cage*- The cage I have is 20 inches across the front by 48 inches tall by 16 inches deep, with ½ inch between bars. Is this a good size for two birds? Also, since it was previously used by the old cockatiel, would the new ones reject it (like the scent or something)?
> 
> ...



and before I forget congrats on the new comers


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Big congrats on your new additions. 

1) I don't know about that, like atv said it's best to post a photo of it. Keep in mind cages need to be longer in width than height because the 'tiels need to be able to fly around and stretch their wings without damaging them. (same with tail feathers)

http://img.en.china.cn/0/0,0,118,19933,645,1140,6756765a.jpg

No, they won't reject it, but do make sure it's had a really good clean before putting any more 'tiels in it.

2) Paper towels OR newspaper is fine, no need to use bedding.

3) I buy seed that's mixed by a Pet Store as for pellets - zupreem most definitely. Switch them over ASAP - best thing would be to have a dish with pellets in it and a dish with seed. Just like a seed only diet, a pellet diet isn't good either, they need both.

4) Don't see why not - I personally wouldn't do it, but you don't know that these 'tiels are going to _always_ poop in their food dish. If it happens you can have a dish for them to 'sit on' and a dish placed elsewhere for their water, it will likely help and you won't find poop in the water every day, that's only IF and a big IF, the 2 'tiels you get do too poop in their water, not every 'tiel is the same.

5) I always use luke warm water and a bit of vinegar or ACV then rinse it off with the hose.

6) When done properly, clipping wing feathers will not hurt your bird. Be sure to clip both wings. Clipping only one can cause the bird harm due to the bird's inability to navigate from the uneven weight distribution. A lot of birds have been injured due to only one wing being clipped when they navigated themselves into a wall or window.










Other:

Like atv said, cuttlebone/cuttlefish, mineral blocks are a must for a 'tiel. Also make sure you get a few different toys so that your 'tiels don't get easily bored. 

Oh and different perches as well, just not the normal ones you get with a cage - sticks, rope perches, even a calcium perch. Reason being is it prevents your 'tiels from having feet problems and it exercises their feet. 

_When collecting branches, make sure they have not been sprayed with pesticides or chemicals and are free from rot and mold. Sizes should vary so that the feet grasp almost completely around in the smallest area and just about flattened when standing on the largest area. Perching that is not cylindrical and more irregular in shape will decrease the pressure placed on any one part of the foot. Keep perches clean._


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

*Cage- My 15in deep starter cage messed Hollys Tail up something bad and her tail was always in the water dish. Your cage will probably be okay for a while, but you should get them something DEEPER in the long run. The HQ Flight cage 13221 is one of the best deals on a big cage:
http://www.birdscomfort.com/flight_bird_cage.html
My starter cage: http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o41/diasmall/November08-067.jpg
The upgrade: http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o41/diasmall/Mayl09EansFirstBike003.jpg

*Bedding- Newspaper is the easiest to use & the Safest.

*Diet- I aim for about 50% seed, 40% pellet, 10% fresh... I use Volkman seed and Roudybush, Zupreem Fruit, & Zupreem Natural pellets. Labefers Nutriberries are good foraging treats. Variety is a GOOD thing.
Favorite fresh foods- Cheddar cheese, Kale, Mustard greens, carrots, spaghetti.
AVOID ANYTHING with ETHOXYQUIN in the ingredients list

*Water- As others have said, start with a dish & teach them to use the bottle. My girls rarely poo the water dish... Holly likes to poo the pellets though. 

*Cleaning- Spray on Vinegar:water (50:50 mix), let soak 10-15 minutes. Wipe. Rinse.
Vinegar works AMAZINGLY well on bird poo & disinfects safely. Even if some is left on the cage it will not hurt the birds. I have to clean mine in the bathtub- apartment living.

*Clipping Wings- Let them learn to FLY really well before you ever clip them.... that is necessary. (I'm not a fan of clipping birds & have only had to clip mine once-- until they learned the home & stopped crashing into walls)

*General tips: Invest in a variety of types and sizes of perches (small, large, odd shaped, soft, hard, chewable) for the health of the birds feet.. they do stand all day!

DIY toys & playstands!
www.cabirdnerds.com sells all bird safe toy parts at great prices.
PVC (plumbing pipe!) makes great playstands! Search DIY playstands.
Gotta show off my girls & their DIY PVC playstand:


----------

